# Slow scroll



## Colin1 (Jun 28, 2009)

My PC scrolls really slowly on the forum, it doesn't seem to do this with other web pages.
The refresh as you scroll can be seen moving visibly down the page (ie very slowly) like a ripple and then the page catches up
Has anyone else reported this?


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 28, 2009)

No problems here...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2009)

What browser and version are you using? Also what Operating System? 

One of the things that it can be is that the graphics and sidebars can take some time to load. I have a slowness when I am RDP'd into one machine to another, but otherwise, it seems to be fine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, same as Eric, no problems with scrolling. Only time there is a slight lag is when I use remote desktop to use my desktop from my laptop.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 28, 2009)

IE v8.0
WinXP Pro

it only seems to be the front page when I hit New Posts, in a thread it seems fine

Edit: well, I've restored to about a week ago and all seems fine now, hopefully that's the last of it


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got this slow scroll again
it seems it's a bit of a widespread problem too
When I scroll down a web page, it's really slow with a 'wave' moving slowly down the page refreshing it
Is anyone else getting this?

windows xp slow scrolling - Google Search


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2009)

I have encountered the problem when I had running the Windows Media Player and listening to music.Also got a "grainy" scroll at a few threads only without any reason.But I still use Win98 and IE6SP1 with many updatings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2009)

I do not have any problems when viewing the site, but I also use Firefox. I gave up on IE a while ago. Too many problems with it, especially security reasons. Firefox is a faster browser anyhow.

Have you checked the performance of your computer?

Try switching to firefox. It is free and quick to download.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't seem to have any issues with the site on this machine or my laptop. It loads quickly and navitages well. I am running DSL (wireless on the laptop).

This machine is running XP Pro v.2002 (SP2) with IE6.0.2900 and my laptop is a pentium II (233MHz) running Win98SE IE5.5

Perhaps you have something running in the background that's hogging your system's resources?


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 16, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I don't seem to have any issues with the site on this machine or my laptop. It loads quickly and navitages well. I am running DSL (wireless on the laptop).
> 
> This machine is running XP Pro v.2002 (SP2) with IE6.0.2900 and my laptop is a pentium II (233MHz) running Win98SE IE5.5
> 
> Perhaps you have something running in the background that's hogging your system's resources?


Hmmm yeah
I've loaded SP3 and IE8
I was going to back-load IE7 and see if the problem was with the new browser but it tells me it can't, there's a newer version on board.
I've watched my task manager Performance whilst scrolling web pages and I only see erratic occupancy readings for the CPU, nothing in Processes looks out of the ordinary


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2009)

Technically, there is a way to uninstall IE8 if it was installed after SP3...

Check MS' support article for the steps: How do I uninstall or remove Internet Explorer 8?

Hope you get it squared away!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2009)

Undoubtedly the proble was caused by something running in a background.I have been working using my daughter's laptop with Vista OS and there wasn't any trouble.It seems that the forum PHP code fits better to NT systems, also to others than IE net browser.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 18, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Hmmm yeah
> I've loaded SP3 and IE8
> I was going to back-load IE7 and see if the problem was with the new browser but it tells me it can't, there's a newer version on board.
> I've watched my task manager Performance whilst scrolling web pages and I only see erratic occupancy readings for the CPU, nothing in Processes looks out of the ordinary



Did you check your graphic drivers?
If this is not the problem, then IE can be the problem. I hugely recommend Mozilla Firefox as a browser. It's free and faster than IE, especially the new 3.5 version. I use it on my Windows and on my Linux OS on both systems without any problems. On Linux it's even faster than on Windows, though.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well
I'm back in the land of normal-speed page refresh
I pushed the hardware acceleration slider all the way over to the left and everything's good.
That's:-

Desktop (Right click)\Properties\Settings\Advanced\Troubleshoot

Attempting to increment it back up the scale to the point of failure fell at the first hurdle.


If you're suffering from this frustrating problem it might also be worth looking in on your MSConfig file

Start\Run\(type) MSConfig

on the General tab, make sure the Normal Startup option is selected.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 16, 2010)

The real fix:

Bought a second-hand Radeon 9800 Pro AGP 128 to replace the one in the PC, fitted it and problem solved. Bars and sliders now back to where they should be. What a relief, tonight I'll be having my first game of Janes WWII Fighters for a long, long time so I'd better get it installed.


----------

